# What Kind Of Tire Makes A Foot Print Like This?



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Could anyone tell me what tires could have made a footprint like this? The bottom track and top track look to be different. 
Thanks


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks like the stocks that was on my Honda.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

The top is Polaris bottom is Honda. I think.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

got the names of the tires? Brands? Pics?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The top looks like a 489










And the bottom does look like a stock honda/yamaha tire...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kinda looks like a Kendra Bear Claw Or one of the stock Yamaha/Honda tires. A Carlisle maybe?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah def. not a bear claw, does look like one though. I've managed to find several very simlar patterns in carlisle & dunlop but, not that exact one. I can't seem to track down that exact pattern....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is the "trail finder" it's not the exact same pattern, again this is NOT the tire that made the tracks but...










You can see those long bars are the same, but it's missing lugs in every other one.... But your looking for something very similar to this


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

May I ask why? Ya know curiosity killed that cat!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> May I ask why? Ya know curiosity killed that cat!


issues at a buddies camp...


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> The top looks like a 489
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh I was thinking that the top track was from a CARLISLE AT489


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep... Now if we could just pin down the second one. I know I've seen it before. Like on a foreman or something. But I just can't seem to track down an exact pic of it.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

im thinking the bottom 2.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

CSI investigation ensue's.....Trespassing ATV's!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i thought this was another prize show


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

poporunner50 said:


> im thinking the bottom 2.


Yep that looks like them! Good find.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

your most likely looking for a 2wd atv beings that the fronts are so narrow...or possibly a late 30's early 40's guy who doesn't give a ****... or a broke teenager 

In other words...not dealing with someone who knows a whole lot I'd bet...try using deer cameras to spot them on well used paths...you can also "funnel" them into your "trap" by using a fallen tree drug over into paths to drive them into your "funnel".

If you really want to get dirty with your plan drive a 2x4 full of 16d nails and burry just the board into the ground then cover the spikes up with leaves...usually this works well deep into the bush....just check your 'traps' randomly and soon enough you'll find the vilan.


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

tacoma_2002 said:


> your most likely looking for a 2wd atv beings that the fronts are so narrow...or possibly a late 30's early 40's guy who doesn't give a ****... or a broke teenager
> 
> In other words...not dealing with someone who knows a whole lot I'd bet...try using deer cameras to spot them on well used paths...you can also "funnel" them into your "trap" by using a fallen tree drug over into paths to drive them into your "funnel".
> 
> If you really want to get dirty with your plan drive a 2x4 full of 16d nails and burry just the board into the ground then cover the spikes up with leaves...usually this works well deep into the bush....just check your 'traps' randomly and soon enough you'll find the vilan.


 your evil! But I love that idea... lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> your most likely looking for a 2wd atv beings that the fronts are so narrow...or possibly a late 30's early 40's guy who doesn't give a ****... or a broke teenager
> 
> In other words...not dealing with someone who knows a whole lot I'd bet...try using deer cameras to spot them on well used paths...you can also "funnel" them into your "trap" by using a fallen tree drug over into paths to drive them into your "funnel".
> 
> If you really want to get dirty with your plan drive a 2x4 full of 16d nails and burry just the board into the ground then cover the spikes up with leaves...usually this works well deep into the bush....just check your 'traps' randomly and soon enough you'll find the vilan.



Am I just having a blonde moment? How can you tell the fronts are narrow? As you ride, wouldn't the rear tire tracks would cover the front? Wouldn't it be that the right tires are narrower than the left (unless he's mounted them backwards)

As for your trap....did you come up with this because you've used it on someone, or because it's been done to you?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> your most likely looking for a 2wd atv beings that the fronts are so narrow...or possibly a late 30's early 40's guy who doesn't give a ****... or a broke teenager
> 
> In other words...not dealing with someone who knows a whole lot I'd bet...try using deer cameras to spot them on well used paths...you can also "funnel" them into your "trap" by using a fallen tree drug over into paths to drive them into your "funnel".
> 
> If you really want to get dirty with your plan drive a 2x4 full of 16d nails and burry just the board into the ground then cover the spikes up with leaves...usually this works well deep into the bush....just check your 'traps' randomly and soon enough you'll find the vilan.


Like the way you think....lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

top looks like 489 and backs are stock rancher 420 tires looks like to me


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Big D said:


> How can you tell the fronts are narrow?


Well you sometimes have a hard time telling if the fronts are narrow......but it's by the tread pattern in the mud.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Yeah bottoms have to be the stock 420 tires


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

run some piano wire about neck height across your trail. you'll find the culprits eventually.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> run some piano wire about neck height across your trail. you'll find the culprits eventually.


 
Might get messy....:34:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> run some piano wire about neck height across your trail. you'll find the culprits eventually.


Might get costly when the trespassers sue for getting hurt on your land I've seen it happen before. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ thats stupid. makes no sense yet happens day after day. 
what's the point of a no tresspassing sign!


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

^Stupid trying to intentionally hurt or possibly kill someone what if your son ran down a trail with piano wire across it I agree people shouldn't trespass but thats no reason for intentionally hurting them I've done it when I was a kid and sure most people have on here too. We all do crazy stuff when we're young. Put cameras up catch them and prosecute them that's the right way to handle it.


Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

I had both my front truck tires flattened like that and I just happened to slip down into the ruts as I was turning around and trying to not mess with whoevers place it was. The wife was pretty mad when she had to come get me at 7am after me and my bud had been drinking all night. I still have the metal spikes from that. Also agree use a hidden camera to catch them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

JLOWERY said:


> ^Stupid trying to intentionally hurt or possibly kill someone what if your son ran down a trail with piano wire across it I agree people shouldn't trespass but thats no reason for intentionally hurting them I've done it when I was a kid and sure most people have on here too. We all do crazy stuff when we're young. Put cameras up catch them and prosecute them that's the right way to handle it.


I'm sure the wire-thing was a joke. No one here would actualy do that....at least.. I hope not.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

A 13 yr old boy got killed up here a few years back because of that same thing. His family sued the owners for 5 million and got it. They deserved the same thing that little boy got. Imo they got off real easy.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

He was just joking. Don't take it so personal. It's all good.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the replys, it gotten quite entertaining! 

The stock Rancher 420 tires look like a bang on match...

those would be a Maxxis M978


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*wire across the trail*



phreebsd said:


> run some piano wire about neck height across your trail. you'll find the culprits eventually.


almost lost my cousin that way years ago. hit him in the chest because he was standing up. blue line- and knocked the wind out of him. hospital released him with minor bruising. he was saves because he was standing and it was winter and we all had on heavy gear. was not cool.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wasnt meaning to intentionally do it guys haha
what i was takin about being stupid is that you can have 5000 signs saying no trespassing and private property yet someone can come on your land, get hurt and sue you. that's what i was saying is stupid.

same thing at my house.. i have privacy fence around my entire yard and i also have a "Protect-a-Child" fence around the pool as well. 
im told that im still liable if someone hopes my fences and drowns in my pool. What the F? that's not right at all.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree I've tried everything to keep people off our lease but no luck about to give up on it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

